# [solved] can't browse my phone over bluetooth

## jaylmaz

I have installed gnome-bluetooth, it finds my phone, I can send files to the phone but I can't browse the phone.

Starting the bluetooth applet manually and then trying to browse the phone produces:

 *Quote:*   

> Failed to mount OBEX volume: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)

 

dbus problem of some sort? or maybe gvfs problem?

Any help will be appreciated.Last edited by jaylmaz on Thu Feb 17, 2011 7:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ShinyDoofy

Possibly related USE flags that work for me using nautilus:

gnome-base/gvfs bluetooth

net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth nautilus

app-mobilephone/obexftp bluetooth

dev-libs/openobex bluetooth

----------

## jaylmaz

Thanks for the reply,

I have checked my use flags and they are the same as you suggested,

still no joy.

----------

## jaylmaz

It all works in Debian 6.

In a fresh gentoo install, i can't browse the phone, I can't send files from the phone to the computer (the phone doesn't find the computer), but I can send files from the computer to the phone.

An older gentoo installation works, 2.6.32-r5 kernel with bluez-gnome.

So I tried to downgrade the kernel, and used bluez-gnome-1.8 (from the bluez project site), that didn't work.

I'm at a loss.

----------

## jaylmaz

Through a trial-and-error approach, I can now browse the phone.

I don't actually know how or why it works, but this is what I did:

First, upgraded glib and nautilus-sendto : 

```
nano -w /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

```
net-wireless/blueman

dev-libs/glib

gnome-extra/nautilus-sendto
```

Then:

```
emerge glib

emerge nautilus-sendto

emerge obex obexftp

emerge blueman
```

Now it all works.

----------

